# Testing EOS M for Portraits



## spinworkxroy (Jul 22, 2013)

I usually use my 5D3 with the L lenses for portraits but recently i decided to give the M a shot.

Here are just some samples i did with the EOS M with the Canon 50mm F1.4 and an M adapter i bought from ebay (not original)

My opinions:

It took me a long time to get used to not having a viewfinder to shoot and even after this shoot, i still bring the camera to my eye thinking there's a viewfinder.
Focusing was sometimes frustrating where it beeps in focus but it is not. (similar to what Digitalrev had) And i wasn't using a tripod..just handholding..The AF square was on the face and it beeps and turns green but it's not in focus..i encountered this MANY times during the shoot. But thankfully, models don't move that much so i could manual focus when i hit that issue.

I was also using the Youngnuo TTL trigger with my 600ex flash and the TTL also didn't work as well as would a 5D..then again..i wasn't expecting it to...Many shots were overexposed but thankfully the TTL meant i could adjust the flash power from the camera.

Overall, i believe the M's Raw files are pretty decent.. I still miss my 5D of course but the M actually performed reasonably well in terms of IQ..since it's the same sensor as the 650D, the typical Canon look is there in all the raw files and edibility is very good as well. 

In Summary, when i don't want o carry around heavy gear, i will definitely use this M for shoots where speed isn't a necessity and ISO doesn't go above 400.

Sample 1:






Sample 2:


----------



## drjlo (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm. I basically have similar gear (5D III), and my EOS-M is on the way. Are you saying Yongnuo YN622 ETTL trigger does not work well with EOS-M, and in what way? I also happen to have YN622 and other Yongnuo flashes such as 568EX.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 22, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Hmm. I basically have similar gear (5D III), and my EOS-M is on the way. Are you saying Yongnuo YN622 ETTL trigger does not work well with EOS-M, and in what way? I also happen to have YN622 and other Yongnuo flashes such as 568EX.



I'm not sure where the problem lies…in the camera or on the trigger or the flash.
But basically using the YN622 witht he 5D3, it gets the TTL pretty much right everytime.
On the M however, maybe it's the camera's metering or something that causes the flash to overexpose the image quite a bit..i shoot in manual mode most of the time so maybe the EOS M isn't that fantastic in manual mode? 
I didn't really test where the problem was..everytime i had an overexposed image, i just use the exposure compensation to fix it on the fly and reshoot..
I'm guessing it's the camera's evaluative metering that isn't as great as the 5D3 so maybe sometimes it gets the reading wrong?


----------

